# Quilling or mites?



## AtomicHedgie (Jan 20, 2012)

Okay, I've read over forums and I continue to second guess myself. 

Gimli is a happy little man who likes to come out to visit, likes getting kisses all the fun stuff, but over the last week I've noticed some mild quill loss (1-3/day). I'm not sure of his exact age, but he is definitely under a year. Yesterday he was a little grumpy and I noticed he had really dry skin so I let him play in an oatmeal bath and his skin was looking much much better after. However, tonight I took him out for our usual play date and immediately there were 5 quills on the blanket I use when he's exploring. He is also extremely grouchy, he balls up when my boyfriend or I go near him. He is huffing and puffing non-stop at me. I didn't see any dried blood on him, and all the quills appear to have the root still attached. So is my little man quilling and just grumpy? How often can I give him an oatmeal soak to help his discomfort if it is just quilling?


----------



## rexi10 (Jan 17, 2012)

I am a new hedgie mom and was concerned about mites too. I took her to the vet just to be safe. She was definitely quilling. They said you would see a crust around the bottom of her quill in her skin. Also there wouldn't be a ball on the end of the quill. Our little girl had terrible dry skin and it just flaked everywhere. The oatmeal baths helped her a lot but it seemed to be short lived. I used lavender/rosemary oil that the breeder gave us and it worked well but it is very fragrant. I know a lot of people recommend flax seed oil or vitamin e. They get the capsule and poke a hole in it and squeeze a little out onto their skin. I was going to do that but she is much better now. Not sure how often to bathe them. I did read 2 times a week is ok but the bath dried their skin too. Also since its winter if your house is dry try a humidifier. We usually use one and hadn't put it out yet because its been warmer here and the heat isn't on as much but I put it up and she is much better. Not sure if it was the humidifier or she is just getting better with quilling. Good luck.


----------



## AtomicHedgie (Jan 20, 2012)

Yeah we run a humidifier a lot here because I've got terrible dry skin. I read putting olive oil on their skin can help with the quilling process as well so I might try that. I just hate seeing him so uncomfortable I want to just curl up with him and tell him everything will be okay. lol


----------



## rexi10 (Jan 17, 2012)

I know what you mean. If we could only communicate somehow. I have heard of olive oil too. Try to get it on his skin more than his quills. Also I put a little oil on my hands when I handled him it got a little on him as well. Try to stay away from his back as much as you can. I used lavender/rosemary oil that my breeder sold us. It is a little fragrant but it did work. I bet the flaxseed or olive oil would be better because it doesn't smell. Good luck and be patient. I think our little huff ball of fun is almost done or may be done just still a grump. I'm hoping she is on the tale end of it and will come out of her bad attitude frame of mind. Good luck.


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

Mites usually only cause a crust around the quills in heavy mite infestations or after they've had mites for a while. A new case of mites may not show anything other than scratching and some quill loss. 

The little ball on the end means nothing also. If the ball is not there, then mites are a good possibility, but the ball can be there even with mites. 

Usually with mites, they will scratch frantically and frequently.


----------



## wewerebound (Dec 7, 2011)

My little girl ended up having mites and the ball was still on the end of her quills.


----------



## rexi10 (Jan 17, 2012)

I am learning so much. I have a question, can they get mites if we are using fleece liners? I know a lot of the time they get it from their bedding.


----------



## hanhan27 (May 12, 2011)

Generally, if you only have 1 hog, there's nothing wood in the cage, and they don't go outside, you shouldn't have to worry about mites.


----------



## rexi10 (Jan 17, 2012)

YAY


----------



## hanhan27 (May 12, 2011)

Keep in mind that those are the big things you should do to prevent mites... Mites can still occur and we always need to be watchful of the warning signs.


----------

